# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  How to order courses by section id?

## eila

this is my *pl/sql* code for selecting students enrolled in a summer course.. i need to order them by the section id

attached is the sql file to create tables needed.. if u want to test it.. the result will be like this

and an image of the result in case..

all i need is to know how to show the section ids in a descending order..

here is the code 



```
set serveroutput on size 4000

declare 
callid course.call_id%type;
secnum course_section.sec_num%type;
secid  course_section.c_sec_id%type;
fname student.s_first%type;
lname student.s_last%type;

cursor c1 is
select course.call_id,sec_num,c_sec_id 
from course join course_section 
on course.course_id=course_section.course_id 
join term on  course_section.term_id=term.term_id where term.term_id=(select term_id from term where term_desc='Summer 2007');

cursor c2(sec number) is
select s_first,s_last from student join enrollment on student.s_id=enrollment.s_id where enrollment.c_sec_id=sec;

begin
open c1;
loop
fetch c1 into callid,secnum,secid;
exit when c1%notfound;
dbms_output.put_line('=====================');
dbms_output.put_line(callid||'  Sec. '||secnum);
dbms_output.put_line('=====================');
open c2(secid);

loop
fetch c2 into fname,lname;
exit when c2%notfound;
dbms_output.put_line(fname||'  '||lname);
end loop;

close c2;
end loop;
close c1;
end;
```

----------


## skhanal

Did you try putting order by clause in cursor c1

cursor c1 is
select course.call_id,sec_num,c_sec_id 
from course join course_section 
on course.course_id=course_section.course_id 
join term on  course_section.term_id=term.term_id where term.term_id=(select term_id from term where term_desc='Summer 2007')
order by c_sec_id;

----------


## eila

yes.. it gave me an error 

ORA-06550: line 13, column 1:
PLS-00103: Encountered the symbol "ORDER" when expecting one of the following:
begin function package pragma procedure subtype type use
<an identifier> <a double-quoted delimited-identifier> form
current cursor

----------


## skhanal

You do not need the subquery to get the termid you can use this

cursor c1 is
select course.call_id,sec_num,c_sec_id 
from course join course_section 
on course.course_id=course_section.course_id 
join term on  course_section.term_id=term.term_id 
where term.term_desc='Summer 2007'
order by c_sec_id;

----------

